# Carbon Fiber cigar with BMW logo casted inside



## jmkr53900 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ive been experimenting with casting and specially cabon fiber since the buying them come out to be up to $15 after shipping. This is my first pen from scratch minus the kit ofcourse. I followed the instuction in this site for carbon fiber casting and through it made my own changes alot trial and error. Well heres a picture of this carbon fiber cigar pen. I included a BMW emblem during the casting. I wanted to try casting logos, emblems, names ect to try to make my pens a little more original. Theres nothing more satisfiying than casting your own blank and then turning it to a great glossy shine, because theres to many things that could go wrong and I think i went through all of them. Feedback is greatly apreciated.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 4, 2013)

Need much better photos than that  if you want anybody to assess the pen


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice work on your pen.

Mike


----------



## BradG (Jan 4, 2013)

no harm in that if they are for yourself, though keep copyright in mind if you ever intend on selling one.

John is very right to mention the pic quality, albeit no beating around the bush and straight to the point (lol John :biggrin: ) 

Use better lighting, and pay attention to the background edges etc... fabric is better than paper..

With Pen turning, the presentation of the pen in the photo is equally important to the quality of the piece

Thoguh from what i can see it looks nice, though i am using alot of presumption, such as im presuming that the carbon fiber is navy blue?


----------



## jmkr53900 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry for the pics I know they are no the greatest quality. I don't sell my pens most of the time unless someone sees it and wants to buy it. I made the pen for myself. The carbon fiber is actually black. Tried taking the pic with flash but it reflected too much. I guess I now have to niy a good camera and a display. This hobby is getting pretty expensive. I new I should have taken up smoking and instead. J/K.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2013)

My brother is a BMW nut ( old E30s etc ) and would kill for that pen. :biggrin:
Don't worry about your pictures. It will get better and better. 
In the meantime, just take your pics outside, but not in direct sunshine and you'll be fine. 
And welcome to IAP:biggrin:


----------



## Jjartwood (Jan 4, 2013)

Very well done! very tasteful and racy looking ,good job.
Mark


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 4, 2013)

I disagree with Skip in the fact you should worry about your photos. If you are going to post them here and want critique then we need to be able to see them. He is right about taking the shots outside for better light if you do not have the equipment. You can also run them through one of the many photoshop programs to lighten them up or clean them up. Lots of ways around showing some good photos. Some people use their cell phones and that works to a degree. Some people scan them on a scanner so yes do worry about your photos. Now that is if you want us to really see them.   Good luck.


----------



## ericd (Jan 6, 2013)

I always thought the BMW emblem would make a great finial insert.  Where did you get the emblem?

Oh.  Nice job on the pen.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll help you out , here...check these out, I adjusted them a bit. Well done!



jttheclockman said:


> Need much better photos than that  if you want anybody to assess the pen


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice looking pen Juan!  Keep up the good work! 

Thanks to Glen for lightening up the pix!


----------

